# The MP cannabis grafting thread



## bombbudpuffa

What's up MP? I was looking at all the clones I have sitting around and was thinking it would be nice if I didn't have so many or if I had so many but on one plant. Then I was on another forum and saw a grafting thread. So I decided to do some grafting. The plan is to find the clones I want to keep and graft them all, any way I can, onto a single root stock.

I chose a bag seed clone as the root stock because of its vigor and size. I took my scion(plant to be grafted onto the root stock) from a Kurple Guerilla.

I went with a side graft or side veneer graft. Sorry I didn't take pics but I'll take another scion from something else and do a step by step with pics later today.

3 days later and the scion is looking good. Perking back up as it was wilted yesterday. You can tell by the leaves the scion is still alive and will more than likely take.

Anyone want to join me? 

View attachment 2017-01-17_11.34.13.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_11.33.42.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_13.56.23.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_13.56.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_13.58.10.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_13.58.55.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_13.59.36.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-17_14.00.03.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Pics 3-8 is a wedge/cleft graft. Done by making a wedge in your root stock then placing a scion into the wedge.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

do you have a strict plant count??  or just playing around?


----------



## Rosebud

How fun!  I used to mess around with grafting roses.  I will be watching..


----------



## orangesunshine

good stuff---i too thought of plant counts as well jaam---as that is a nice way to have starts ready to roll and be within the count---somewheres else i vaguely remember somebody doing something similar---except they encased the cut stem in a plastic baggie and actually had roots in the bag growing from the host plant---pretty brilliant


----------



## Budlight

This is awesome I've always been interested in this great job my friend I will definitely be watching


----------



## bombbudpuffa

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> do you have a strict plant count??  or just playing around?



Just playing around but I do want to get my numbers down.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Rosebud said:


> How fun!  I used to mess around with grafting roses.  I will be watching..



I used to play around with grafting japanese maples. Thanks for tagging along rose!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

orangesunshine said:


> good stuff---i too thought of plant counts as well jaam---as that is a nice way to have starts ready to roll and be within the count---somewheres else i vaguely remember somebody doing something similar---except they encased the cut stem in a plastic baggie and actually had roots in the bag growing from the host plant---pretty brilliant



What you're describing sounds like air layering. Its a technique of taking cutting without cutting anything from the host plant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Budlight said:


> This is awesome I've always been interested in this great job my friend I will definitely be watching



Thanks budlight!


----------



## orangesunshine

air layering---that was it


----------



## Budlight

I have a question could you take a branch from a female plant and graft it to a boy plant and if so could the boy plant pollinate the female Branch  or would that branch turn boy


----------



## Budlight

Actually reversed that put the boy limb on the female plant so when you're done with  him doing his thing  you can cut him off


----------



## WoodHippy

BBP this is very interesting. I would think if your root stock is bigger the more you could graft. Looks as you are proving it possible.  Still getting my plant count to the point of cloning. 
I will along for the ride.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Budlight said:


> Actually reversed that put the boy limb on the female plant so when you're done with  him doing his thing  you can cut him off



Yes...you can do it either way and yes they will still make seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

WoodHippy said:


> BBP this is very interesting. I would think if your root stock is bigger the more you could graft. Looks as you are proving it possible.  Still getting my plant count to the point of cloning.
> I will along for the ride.



It's definitely not easy. Ime most don't take. The wedge graft I did in the 1st post didn't take. The side graft is still alive and well.

I'll be doing a few more grafts tomorrow. Pics then.


----------



## RubyRed

:ciao:  Bomb

Ive done this years ago and had 5 strains.  took me forever to get it down but I found that the " Host " plant should have a good strong root base.  A bad root base will not work.  and it seems the scions that took was the ones I placed at the Node sections.  I also used a root hormone on the cut and wrapped with medical tape to allow the wound to heal.  pulling up the Box to watch

:48:

tcabs


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Update on the grafts. The veneer/side graft Looks good. I'm confident it will survive. 

The wedge/cleft graft failed. I'll try it again later tonight. 

View attachment 2017-01-20_12.32.54.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-20_12.33.53.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-20_12.31.52.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome and shoot on the other one... Keep it up.. we are watching..


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks rose! I'll try and take grafts regularly so this thread doesn't get stale.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry scion grafted onto the same bag seed as the last scion(Kurple Guerilla). Notice my diameters on the scion and the root stock aren't exact. I just made my cut to fit the scion. Hope this one takes...a Kurple Guerilla Alien Bubba Berry bag seed plant doesn't sound too bad to me. 

View attachment 2017-01-20_16.25.12.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-20_16.24.31.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

BBP Thanks for doing this and having us for the ride.
I have had good luck with Apple trees using The veneer/side graft.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

WoodHippy said:


> BBP Thanks for doing this and having us for the ride.
> I have had good luck with Apple trees using The veneer/side graft.



No problem at all. Its just something fun to do in my spare time. I've had luck with japanese maples and the veneer graft. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Update on the grafts. The alien Bubba Berry didn't take. The Kurple Guerilla is going strong though and has actually started growing. 

View attachment 2017-01-24_14.34.44.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-24_14.34.14.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-24_14.33.35.jpg


----------



## RubyRed

:clap:


----------



## Rosebud

Very cool the one took! woo hoo~


----------



## Dan789

Wow, very interesting.  Lots of ideas are being cultivated through all those reading your post, well done Bomb.


----------



## Keef

Yo Bomb !-- I like it !-- At first I couldn't see a benefit to grafting so never thought much more about it !-- 
There might be a benefit after all !-- Could we take a long finishing sativa and graft on a limb from a fast finishing Indica and maybe a limb from a 60 day ish finisher harvest three varieties from the same plant at 3 different times ?-- Just a thought !


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Keef said:


> Yo Bomb !-- I like it !-- At first I couldn't see a benefit to grafting so never thought much more about it !--
> There might be a benefit after all !-- Could we take a long finishing sativa and graft on a limb from a fast finishing Indica and maybe a limb from a 60 day ish finisher harvest three varieties from the same plant at 3 different times ?-- Just a thought !



Most definitely!


----------



## Jimmca

Do you think they would take better if the scion had less vegetation?

When I clone I usually remove most, and cut some off of the remaining leaves.
This helps with leaf transpiration. If there is less leaf matter they will loose less water to the air. 

I have experience grafting with apple trees. But a limited amount. 
One thing I know (with trees), is the graft needs to line up on the outside of the stem,if that makes sense. 

Good luck! Watching closely


----------



## Jimmca

I was thinking the big benefit would be to graft a few different plants onto one shared stock to create a clone mother that would give up three types of weed.

Then I would only need one mother keeping my numbers down! = more plants in the flower room!


----------



## RubyRed

Jimmca said:


> I was thinking the big benefit would be to graft a few different plants onto one shared stock to create a clone mother that would give up three types of weed.
> 
> Then I would only need one mother keeping my numbers down! = more plants in the flower room!




:aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Jimmca said:


> I was thinking the big benefit would be to graft a few different plants onto one shared stock to create a clone mother that would give up three types of weed.
> 
> Then I would only need one mother keeping my numbers down! = more plants in the flower room!



Yup...that's my goal. Less plants but lots of flavors.

Here's an update on the Kurple Guerilla scion. Looking great. I'll give it another week then take the plastic wrap off and see how the graft Looks. 

View attachment 2017-01-27_23.03.09.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-27_23.02.23.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-27_23.05.44.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Okay. Here's a visual how to on the veneer graft. Make sure you clean everything with alcohol even the root stock and scions. Clean your knife between each cut...very important!!!

1St pic is a Blue Cindy #1 clone. I'll take a scion from this.

2nd pic is the root stock...bag seed #3 iirc. Same plant the Kurple Guerilla scion is on.


3rd pic is the cut into the root stock. You only want to cut into the cambium layer. Do not cut into the middle of the plant. Just a 45 degree cut into the cambium layer.

4th pic is the cutting/scion from the Blue Cindy. 45 degree cut on each side.

5th pic is the scion being inserted into the cut in the root stock. It should for snug and stay put. Make sure you get the scion and the root stocks cambium layer lined up as close as possible because that is what will fuse them together.


6th pic is the graft after being wrapped in plastic wrap. This is a lil difficult as you have to wrap it very snug but avoid getting your calcium to calcium contact off.

7th and 8th pic is just duct tape holding the plastic wrap in place.

9th pic is the scion wrapped in plastic to keep humidity high until the graft takes/fails.

That's it...cannabis veneer/side grafting. 

View attachment 2017-01-29_16.15.37.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.16.20.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.17.11.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.17.50.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.19.05.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.20.01.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.20.57.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.21.31.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.22.05.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

And after your graft takes...

I'm probably going to wrap it again for another week or so. 

View attachment 2017-01-29_16.12.47.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.13.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.14.41.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Another attempt at a wedge/cleft graft. I used more woody material this time.

1st pic is the root stock

2nd pic is where I decided to make the cut on the root stock

3rd pic is the scion in the wedge, wrapped and taped. I used the BC #1 as a scion.

4th pic is the scion wrapped in plastic 

View attachment 2017-01-29_16.22.44.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.23.59.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.24.55.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-29_16.25.31.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Grafts still looking good! 

View attachment 2017-01-31_20.35.12.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-31_20.34.33.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-31_20.33.33.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Did another veneer graft today. All recent grafts look good. This is relatively easy. I wish someone would join in.

The veneer grafts seem to take easiest so far but tomorrow I'll try some other methods and post pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Update on the grafts.

Blue Cindy veneer and wedge graft look fine. The Alien Bubba Berry looks a lil sickly but is alive and may perk up...we'll see. 

View attachment 2017-02-04_13.39.42.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-04_13.35.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-04_13.39.06.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-04_13.35.27.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-04_13.37.02.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-04_13.37.52.jpg


----------



## NorCalHal

Super Sick BBP! I have always wanted to do this, and it's great to see someone of your caliber busting this out bro! Great work!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

NorCalHal said:


> Super Sick BBP! I have always wanted to do this, and it's great to see someone of your caliber busting this out bro! Great work!



Thank you NCH! I was reading that thread where you were giving dude the business. Ever need help I'm looking to move.


----------



## Kraven

BBP I'm subin' this is a most excellent thread, thank you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kraven said:


> BBP I'm subin' this is a most excellent thread, thank you.



Thanks! Just hope this helps someone. It's almost as easy as taking cuttings.


----------



## screwdriver

BBP, been following along and doing everything in my head.  I like all the pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

screwdriver said:


> BBP, been following along and doing everything in my head.  I like all the pics.



Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Some blueberry scions grafted onto a bag seed. 

View attachment 2017-03-14_00.37.57.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-14_00.39.01.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Update on my Frankenstein monster. All the grafts are growing like crazy. Going to veg her out for another month or so them flower it out. Going to look insane! 

View attachment 2017-03-25_13.17.04.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-25_13.14.05.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

This is so awesome BBP, very very cool.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Rosebud said:


> This is so awesome BBP, very very cool.



Thanks rose!


----------



## WoodHippy

BBP I can not wait for the flower pictures. Looks Great.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

WoodHippy said:


> BBP I can not wait for the flower pictures. Looks Great.



Neither can I! Thanks for stopping by WH!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This plant is doing just fine. Can't see a difference in growth compared to the regular plants. I'll be switching over to 12/12 in a week. 

View attachment 2017-04-08-01-26-01.jpg


View attachment 2017-04-08-01-27-41.jpg


----------



## RubyRed

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

7 weeks in for the grafted girl and she looks fine. 

View attachment 2017-06-04-23-02-48.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Looking Good BBP. She is Pretty.


----------



## Jimmca

Nice to see her in full flower. Great job BBP!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Harvest 

View attachment 2017-07-10 23.19.36_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.05.56.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.06.48.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.07.38.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.08.17.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.09.04.jpg


View attachment 2017-07-11 18.09.49.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

Good Job BBP. I would hit that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks WoodHippy!


----------



## scoobbie

bombbudpuffa, i think i am going to give this a try.
Scoobbie


----------



## bombbudpuffa

scoobbie said:


> bombbudpuffa, i think i am going to give this a try.
> Scoobbie



You should. It's easier than it looks. I'm going to start making a keeper mom very soon.


----------

